# Tim Krul



## Serginho (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lo sto seguendo già da un paio d'anni, ultimamente è diventato molto più popolare. Si parla di un interesse del Barcellona per la prossima stagione, attualmente in forza al Newcastle. Ottimo portiere, con una grande reattività, bravo anche con i piedi. Ce lo vedrei benissimo tra i nostri pali, temo però che ormai sia troppo tardi per prenderlo

un video della passata stagione
Tim Krul 11/12 - YouTube


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Febbraio 2013)

non sapevo fosse olandese,pensavo fosse dell'est europa prima di vederlo titolare nell'amichevole con l'italia  ,gran potiere comunque tra i migliori acquistabili attualmente

quante bestemmie a fifa 12 online prendeva sempre 10


----------



## sheva90 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Idolo su FM e' un gatto... Spero vada al Barca l'anno prossimo.
Ma non possiamo prenderlo?


----------

